# Is Edith Cowan University a good place to study?



## agoodgirl (Aug 14, 2021)

Couple of reasons why you should not study at Edith Cowan University:

1. Edith Cowan University uses stolen material to prepare teaching units. Edith Cowan University uses students as a proxy to obtain softcopies of copyright protected books. Here is a request from professor Stefan Iglauer:
===
Hi
Hope all is going well for you.
Could you do me a favour?
Could you get some soft copy books on surfactant EOR phase behavior, also for IFT very generally same for contact angles? I need this for the preparation of PVT unit materials (needs to be completed soon...). I also need it for viscosity and gas hydrates...
Best Regards 
Stefan
===

2. Edith Cowan University is a gender bias university. This is what a WeChat conversation says:
===
Subject: recruitment information
Edith Cowan University, School of Engineering is looking for a lecturer. The requirements are as follows:

Female
Bachelor in Petroleum Engineering
Good in teaching
Good in research
Postdoc experience
If you are interested, please contact Prof. Stefan Iglauer via email [email protected]. Thanks.
===


----------

